# problems with installsheild for rollercoaster tycoon3... help!



## a17sanchez (Aug 28, 2009)

Error Code:	-5009 : 0x80040801
Error Information:
>Ctor\IScriptWrapper.cpp (27)
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (163)
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (384)
>Kernel\Component.cpp (875)
>Kernel\CABFile.cpp (263)
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1611)
pAPP:RollerCoaster Tycoon® 3
PVENDOR:Atari
PGUID:907B4640-266B-4A21-92FB-CD1A86CD0F63
$7.1.100.1248
@Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) IE 6.0.2900.2180


This game ran on my laptop, but installsheild drops an error before RCT3 can begin install... this did not happen on my other laptop.

I have tried to delete, rename etc.. the installshield from program files/common but the same issue happens... which led me to beleive the setup.exe was corrupt or unreadable. I pulled the image off the cd and unRARed the setup.exe and tested it... it was fine so I copied that over, and placed it in a folder with the rest of the game, overwriting the "corrupt" setup.exe. Even this did not work so I am thinking it may be a problem with compatibility and XP? The other system is Vista, but this game is 4 years old i think, and therefore should be MADE for xp... Im at a loss please help!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello.

Try running the installer in compatibility mode for Windows XP SP2, you can achieve this by going into My Computer, right click on the DVD drive in which the game is inserted, go go Explore and find setup.exe or install.exe and right click on that. Proceed to click on Properties and go to Compatibility.


----------

